
Comma2k19 – A dataset of over 33 hours of commute in California's 280 highway - pd0wm
https://github.com/commaai/comma2k19
======
samstave
Sorry for being naive on this, but I have some questions:

Looking at this, it appears that they have mounted this device on a car and
just had it taking in all sorts of data to effectively feed dataset into a map
that can be used by self driving cars, correct?

If I were doing a project like this - I would attempt to work with waste
disposal companies to put these sensors on every garbage company. Garbage
companies will literally map out every potential road which can be driven on -
as they will make rounds to nearly every structure to retrieve their waste -
and will even drive down alleys, apartment/condo complexes/gated communities
etc...

Has anyone attempted to work with waste companies? (I have some contacts who
work with the bay area waste management company if anyone needs to find out
how to talk to them)

~~~
beamatronic
I think you’re right. Garbage collection companies, seen as a mobile sensor
platform, probably can generate data (maps, wardriving, street view, AVL)
worth more than their actual core business.

~~~
doctorpangloss
I think what’s more telling is the opposite implication. That despite ample
sources of data, it’s not actually that valuable.

Did you ever consider that the reason that self driving cars are overhyped is
because the underlying science is bad, not that there is insufficient data?
Wouldn’t it be in Waymo’s interest for everyone to believe that it’s all about
data, while they bide time trying to make something that works?

~~~
pavs
The problem itself is difficult and the cost of making mistake is high. Thats
why the progress is relatively slow.

Also, at least to my opinion, its not very clear that the market is big
enough. Its highly unlikely that one single company can monopolize the market
as there are quite a few rich companies with deep pocket and extremely
talented team are investing in the same space.

If more than a dozen companies comes out with very similar performing self-
driving solution. The markey may not be big enough to recoup the investment
into this technology.

For the longest time I thought waymo was way ahead of everyone else - but the
nature of their slow and passive progress in to the market doesn't give me a
lot of confidence in their abilities.

They have a hardtime in relatively peaceful streets of developed world, how
will technilogy work on the streets of developing countries where most people
live?

I think the problem is extremely hard. And it will take a lot longer than most
people initially though it would.

------
syntaxing
I have mix feeling about comma.ai I like what they stand for and what they're
trying to achieve. But after reading their Openpilot code, it seems completely
irresponsible releasing the Eon dev kit they way it is especially after their
NHTSA stunt (I only reviewed the code when it first came out so things may
have changed). I also wonder why this code is not being ported to something
like a Jetson TX2. Especially with the new 4GB version priced at $199, I
cannot see the argument of cost savings to using an OnePlus 3.

~~~
transistor-man
Sorry, but where is a Jetson TX2 module available for <200$?

~~~
syntaxing
Jetson Tx2 4GB module is expected to be <$200 and released in Q3 of 2019. It's
expected to replace the TX1 in price but double the CUDA cores. It's pretty
much a budget version of the current TX2 since Xavier started rolling out.

[1][https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/buy/jetson-
tx2-4gb](https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/buy/jetson-tx2-4gb)

~~~
rjeli
expected, expected, expected. nvidia doesn't care about the jetson line and
they keep overpromising and underdelivering.

~~~
syntaxing
Hmm not too sure about using it in the industry and their over-promises.
However, I did buy a TX2 to build my portfolio personally and it's been pretty
fun so far. 256 CUDA cores is definitely not a lot to play with though.

~~~
rjeli
the DLA makes up for the low # of cores. doesn't matter though because you
can't buy them in volume

------
ElijahLynn
Great to see this is still going! This space needs competition, and I can't
see a future where this potentially life-threatening (and also life-saving)
technology is close source. It only seems logical it will eventually be 100%
open, in order to gain public trust.

~~~
nharada
I really like the idea of all of this tech being open source, but I don't
think it's logical that eventually it will all be 100% open. There's tons of
safety critical software now that's closed source (avionics software, utility
and power plant software, spacecraft control systems, etc).

~~~
ElijahLynn
I think society will eventually demand it, all it will take is a few
fatalities, and even if society doesn't, I can't help but think that some
company will win out _because_ they are open, like Red Hat.

~~~
zucan
Society cares about working products, not the tech behind it - I don't see
calls specifically for making critical software open source any time sooner
than the year of the Linux desktop.

Regulations and fines are proven tools, and even if it doesn't make autonomous
cars significantly safer, it will make them expensive enough to reduce
fatalities.

------
ptd
From jailbreaking to self-driving cars. What an interesting path in life. Goes
to show that you really never know where you will end up, and everything you
learn along the way will help.

------
ProjectBarks
comma.ai has never ceased to impress me. Im interested to see if they will
begin a transition from level 2 to level 4 as OpenPilot becomes more polished.

------
sdan
Another good driving dataset. I liked Berkeley's as well.

------
gammateam
now to submit a PR for WAAAAY more than 33 hours, pl0x

